

Show HN: Amazon with Interactive Books? - stasy
http://www.amazon.com/Wing-Chun-Kung-Traditional-Self-Defense/dp/0312187769/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1383876928&sr=8-1&keywords=learn+wing+chun

======
stasy
If you hover over the book image or click "Flip to back", you will see the
magic.

